# Where will Canada's Army be in the future?



## arctictern (20 Oct 2004)

I have no doubt in my mind that a lot more of Canada's soldiers will start leaving Canada and join the British and American armies in the future. I heard Canada wanted to get another 5000 Infantry soldiers into the army or something but how can they increase the army when they take money from it?


----------



## pbi (20 Oct 2004)

Daryl J said:
			
		

> I have no doubt in my mind that a lot more of Canada's soldiers will start leaving Canada and join the British and American armies in the future. I heard Canada wanted to get another 5000 Infantry soldiers into the army or something but how can they increase the army when they take money from it?



Daryl J: You might want to take a look around some of the other threads-you'll find that these ideas are the subject of great discussions elsewhere.

To answer your point, I doubt too many Canadians will join the British Army, although they will probably continue to join the US forces. However, we are presently doing very well in recruiting-it's not a matter of attracting people, it's a matter of processing and training them in time. The issue of the supposed "5,000 man increase" is discussed elsewhere. Cheers.


----------

